# Silicone mold tutorial



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Im making Jewlery for witches this week!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool ... watched it on Youtube earlier today!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice video there Allen. So, how long do you think you can keep youtube Wednesday going? 

I haven't bought from bitymoldsupply before. Most of my platinum silicone and resin has been from reynoldsam.com (smooth-on) for some re-casting and custom toy parts. Am sure they have similar products. Thanks for your time, I enjoyed your show.

Have you looked at blogtv.com for a live airing?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Must.... Listen.... To .... Dogs.... 

Must ... Subscribe.....

Seriously Allen, Aside from the brilliant information... Your Humor crackes me up BIG TIME... especially the "Do as I say, Not as I do" philosophy LOLOL. I'm EXACTLY the same way....

I can't believe I didn't subscribe already... LOVE your Videos..


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

So easy when you show us how....thanks Alan


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Allen, just in case I haven't told you TODAY, I adore your videos. You crack me up every time, and take the fear out of so many projects that I would otherwise not do.

Bity needs to officially claim you as their spokesperson, lol.

Oh, and kindly tell your dawgs that I already subscribed.... it seemed important to them 

See ya next Wednesday!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

@bourno

"Nice video there Allen. So, how long do you think you can keep youtube Wednesday going?"
****I think almost indefinitely, I have the next few weeks in editing right now, so I can post them even during the busiest time of my year. Im always working on projects and I learn something new every day, Im always tinkering and trying to find a simpler easier cheaper way of doing things- Im willing to share all the info I come across. I have about 20 ideas for videos in the future and a few already need to be revisited because I have learned since then.

"I haven't bought from bitymoldsupply before. Most of my platinum silicone and resin has been from reynoldsam.com (smooth-on) for some re-casting and custom toy parts. "
***** I buy from Reynolds all the time, it just hasnt worked into a video. When I make silicone masks I use ecoflex-30 from smooth-on. I will do a video on those eventually, but no way will I be able to squeeze it into 20 min, its a process for sure.

"Am sure they have similar products."
****Yes and no, Bity has no single product that compares to eco-flex 30, and smooth-on doesnt have a resin as nice as easy flo 120. similar products, but each company has their stand outs.

"Have you looked at blogtv.com for a live airing?"
****Am I a blogger? I guess I could be, but I really feel like Im just making how to videos. I will check it out, but I have never heard of it.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

@ Allen

Is the easy flo 120 pretty similar to Smooth-cast 65D ? By the numbers, they tend to seem the same. I really like using the 65D for roto-casting. Am curious what makes easy-flo 120 with high recommendation. I may have to get a sample to try out.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Another great video. Well done.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So when is the DVD coming out?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

The Silicone mask DVD will be a two hour + DVD that will cost around $25 and will cover my method of sculpting ,molding ,reinforcing, pouring, seaming, trimming, painting, and hairing a silicone mask. Considering what a silicone mask costs $25 will be a bargain. it should be out mid February.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bone Dancer said:


> So when is the DVD coming out?


:jol:That is a great idea Bone Dancer! Allen you should do a DVD series something like "How to Create Halloween" or something with a cooler name because each tutorial is great for us Halloween folk. I have ordered your airbrush DVD and I can't wait for it to come, but I am learning so much more watching your instructional Wednesday videos! I love the hauntforum members and how they share everything, but it makes everything clearer when you see the instructions actually done by a person instead of just written down. Thanks so much for sharing your talent and knowledge!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: P.S. You are hilarious by the way! I love the 'Midget Bity' thing, I was laughing so hard, because that is exactly what I thought you said. And I love that your dogs are in the videos. Lovely mugs both!


----------

